# Roboti >  Poliuretāna riepas sumo robotam

## kabis

Man ir radusies doma uzbūvēt 3kg sumo robotu ar poliuretāna riepām. Cik zinu, tad tieši šīm vajadībām izmanto divkomponentu poliuretānu. Varbūt kāds ir tādas riepas mēģinājis uztaisīt? Un kur tieši Latvijā šo materiālu labāk pirkt?

Domāju, ka šis jautājums būtu noderīgs daudziem robotu būvētājiem.

----------


## Andrejs

šādas riepas bija gan "Zaļajam Drakonam", gan "Totis viribus" un "Totis Viribus II", ari "Tachka" lietoja to pašu materiālu. Mīkstums  22 pēc Šora.
Par Labu riepu izveide un izvēle ir viens no būtiskākajiem faktoriem kurš izšķir mača iznākumu, gatavas receptes neviens nestāsta/tur dziļā noslēpumā. Materiālu var meklēt vietās kur nodarbojās ar formu izgatavošanu  ::  
Pasmelt idejas var no http://brooksbots.com/ExSpurt%20Tires.htm
Leitis lietoja velosipēdu gumijas rokturus.
Igauņiem bija gatavas automodeļu riepas.

Veiksmīgu būvēšanu!

----------


## kabis

Paldies par linku. Būs jāmēģina atrast iekš LV kādi materiāli un jāpaeksperimentē...

----------


## Imants

Ienāca prāta doma--
varbūt var izmantot no lāzerprinteriem mīkstās gumijas rullīšus, kas no papīra padeves kastes "ceļ" papīra lapu.
Vajag jaunus, nelietotus, jo tie ar laiku paliek cieti.

Tā tikai ideja, jo pats nekad sumo robotu neesmu taisījis.

----------


## kabis

Droši vien, ka printeru rullīšus pielietot varētu, bet tad nāksies saskarties ar izmēru problēmu. Robotam riepas un diskus visbiežāk nākas taisīt pašam, jo to parasti nosaka motoru izvēle un robota konstrukcija. Esmu izjaucis kādus 5 dažādus tintes printerus. Līnijsekotājam tur var atrast dažādas detaļas, bet 3kg sumo visdrīzāk nekas nederēs.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

izmanto maksimala mikstuma rc modelu riepas no 1:10 izmera modela, kuras pirs sacensibam piesucini ar benzinu.
Beefs

----------


## ansius

poliuretāna riteņus tev var uztaisīt Jelgavā "Defkon" http://www.defkon.lv/poli.htm, viņi izgatavo poliuretāna ruļus tipogrāfijas mašīnām, un sūdzēties par kvalitāti nevaru. viņi var gumijas uzvilkt virsū jau formām (šinī gadijumā riteņiem, kurus var izvirpot labu labos). viena gumija (2cm plata, 1cm bieza, ar iekšējo diametru 2cm izmaksā ap 5Ls, bet tā ir poligrāfijā izmantotā. papīrs toč neslīd.

zinu ka Rīgā arī ir viens kantoris, kas gan paši nelej, bet izvirpo no sagatavēm jebkādas formas rullīšus. bet koordinātes man nav.

----------


## mrrr

neslikti  :: )

----------

